# Bell Boots or Splint Boots?!?!?!



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

WallflowerJoy said:


> So I am in the midst of PLANNING on buying a horse one day, (in the next two or three years) and I was just wondering, should I keep my horse wearing bell boots 24/7, or switch the bell boots out for splints when I go riding, (jumping?)
> 
> Thanks!


Erm I think you need to look up different types of boots and purposes. It's like asking if you should swap your sneakers for shorts...

Bell boots are to protect the feet and shoes. If the horse overreaches, steps on himself, pulls shoes, or has a certain type of shoe that would be easy to step on (egg bars etc) the horse should have bell boots. Depending on why they can be worn only for riding, only for movement (turnout and riding) or 24/7. They are usually only on the front. Some horses need bell boots some horses don't. If the horse doesn't need them don't put them on. If you use them on the flat use them jumping too.

Splint boots are to protect the splint bone and to help protect from any impact along that area. If your horse has conformation that needs them, brushes, or is just a clutz, you may want them. If you're going cross country some people put them on just for extra protection (same with bells but not as common). Some people use them for turnout but not usually necessary unless your horse is a walking disaster (some are ) use them for riding flat and jump or just jump as needed. You can use them if your horse needs them or if you feel the horse needs some extra protection (cross country). You can put them just on the front or all 4s. They may need to be sized different front to back. If the horse doesn't need them don't put them on. If you use them on the flat use them for jumping too (OR depending on the type of jumping and what you want you could swap them out for open fronts).

You are protecting two completely different parts and they are not mutually exclusive. Many many horses go in both bell and splint boots (again esp for something like cross country or even polo (wraps instead of splints) etc anything you want/need protection and some horses just fail and need them every ride haha)

Many horses do not need any type of boots so only put on what you need.
Buy the horse THEN figure out what they need and when they need it. Only do what the horse needs never more.

It's great that you are planning ahead but I hope you have a trainer/someone experienced to help. Questions and learning are great so don't let me discourage you! It was just a very odd question and one you shouldn't even be worrying about. Also, I hope you won't be jumping the horse every ride.

ETA there are also a million different kind of boots aside from splint boots, again this is tailored to the individual horse so just figure out what they need.

So to summarize the answer to your question- your horse should wear bell boots 24/7 only if they need them, and bell boots should not be "switched" to splints (different part) when riding, since your horse will need the bell boots, if your horse needs splints use them with the bell boots.


----------

